# What is a gaper to you?



## Just Cause (Jan 28, 2012)

First of all, I'm new to snowboarding so take it easy:cheeky4:

I see a lot of people on here referring to new riders as gapers. I also see people saying gapers are the equivalent of a poser. 

So what defines a gaper in your opinion? does being new to snowboarding automatically deem you a gaper?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/46675-definition-gaper.html


----------



## Just Cause (Jan 28, 2012)

Checking that link out now. thanks


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

There've been a few threads on this subject. The consensus seems to be that gapers are people who ride around totally oblivious to the fact that there are other people on the mountain. Gapers will ride (or ski) right across a jump as someone is approaching it, or they'll come in from the side, ride up to the lip, and stop to admire the view. Or they'll decide to take a rest break right in the middle of the landing. Or a group of them will stop several across right at the narrowest part of the run.

Basically, these are the people who drive slow in the fast lane, park their shopping buggies crosswise in the narrowest part of the aisle, stop right at the exit of the escalator to think, etc.

Even if you're a beginner, if you put some reasonable effort into basic courtesy and being aware of what other people are trying to do, you're not a gaper.

Someone else can do 'poser'.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I always thought of gapers as the people who stand around on the runs gaping at all the people who fly by. They rarely participate in any actual snow sporting because they have no idea what they are doing and, thus, are often seen wearing their gear backwards.


----------

